# Why did you look for and find this site?



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am just curious what initially drew people to the internet, and this site.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I chose other as I had just lost my GSD and was searching for information about DM and stumbled across this site.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was surprised w/ Onyx as a gift and wanted to find a place to learn and be around those that love this breed. 
I think a google search pointed me here. 
I had a GSD for 11 yrs in the 80's-90's the timing was right for my passion for the breed to grow.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Very interesting poll! Thanks.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I did other cause I was looking for other people to talk to and share stories about GSD's
and i got a whole lot more 
I got some AWESOME friends out of it


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Another question would be how long did you lurk before joining or posting! I lurked for months before taking the plunge.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcI did other cause I was looking for other people to talk to and share stories about GSD's


Ditto. I already had a couple GSDs when I joined.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: littledmcI did other cause I was looking for other people to talk to and share stories about GSD's
> ...


Me too.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'd had GSDs my whole life but after 6 months with my first rescue, Luther, I needed some


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

I was thinking about getting a GSD and was talking with Lies about it and she sent me here.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I was searching GSD breeders, and the few I had on a list came up in searches on here. I lurked for a couple of months, then when I finally got my dream dog, I joined! I mostly joined to make friends, learn about peoples GSDs, have access to information and to receive answers to questions I had. The first few weeks I was posting so many questions, but it surely made me feel more comfortable! I am new to the breed, too, growing up with Newfies or mutts... (all rescues... never had a dog purchased from a breeder)!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KathyW
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> ...




And me!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I never went looking for this site, or any other site. I was e-mailed a link to a post on the rescue forum about a dog that was in the shelter I volunteered at. I followed the link and ended up joining not too soon after that.
Sheilah


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i've had shepherds all my life as well. parents were breeders (realized very young i did not want to do that), grandfather was from germany and an importer/breeder, great-grandfather was a shepherd (human), in transylvania. i was doing rescue in michigan and saw a dog from the urgent section here (rusty, originally had mange and wound up looking like a lion, absolutely fabulous), then became inspired by the unfolding story of a long distance adoption done by someone who recently turned out to be a major, major disappointment...but the story of hannah's rescue from texas WAS my initial inspiration here, and i've helped lots of dogs since, and so in a way at least some good has come from it...(hannah has always reminded me of my cashman, and i so want to believe that she and the other two girls will be okay)...anyway...then when i ventured out of the rescue section i saw how much incredible knowledge there was here, and how much everything's changed, especially in nutrition and training and all the different "lines" (back in the day there were only american breds and german imports), and i've met some very cool people, and learned so much. this site is now pretty much a part of my life.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

> Quote:*I did other cause I was looking for other people to talk to and share stories about GSD's*


Me too.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I had a bouncing Anna puppy, was doing searches for anything I needed to know and SHABAM! this site came up. I'm so glad it did, it's so informative and the people rock!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Someone I was training with at the time had found the site and we both joined as a place to talk with other GSD owners. I am one of the first 25 members and have been here for almost 10 years. There wasn't as much activity on the board back then.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

i was looking for tips to keep Clover from munching on his poo! LOL!

So poop is the tie that binds me and this site! Haha!

I am glad I found it though, this is an awesome site! I had GSDs and Rottweilers (we ran a kennel back in the late 80s early 90s) growing up and I waited a long time for my family to be ready for our new GSD baby. But after so long I feel like I know nothing about this breed again! I have bought books, magazines, and have gotten quite a bit of help, and already support, from this board!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: EJQ
> 
> 
> > Quote:*I did other cause I was looking for other people to talk to and share stories about GSD's*
> ...


Another one here (Is there a way to add it to the poll?)

I had been a member of a Border Collie Board when I had one of those, so I looked for a GSD Board when I was looking for a puppy. I already knew what I wanted in a GSD and I didn't looked for breeders here.

I found several sites, logged in some of them and finally joined the one with the most active Training-Schutzhund-Working sections


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*OTHER* 

A friend from the AOL GSD message board sent me a link to the germanshepherds.com because it's a much better forum (and she was right)!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

other:

i'd already had gia for 8yrs and it never occurred to me to join any sort of online community aside from a gsd group on myspace which i checked here and there, but not close to my participation on this board. before getting tilden i'd contacted cassidy's mom after coming across a photo of dena on dogster... we chatted a bit via e mail about where she got her dogs, how great they were, etc. she mentioned that she was a moderator here and i tucked that info in the back of my mental roledex. some months, or maybe even a year later, when i adopted tilden... i joined









i've gotten loads of info for both gia and tilden... i only wish i'd found the site a lot sooner... but when you're 18, you already know everything


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wish I would've found the site sooner too. I had just bred my bitch and came looking for more recent information than I had in all the books. Most of the GSD books have zero on breeding, and there were only a few books I could find on breeding and whelping and raising a litter. I wanted more than just the Art of Raising a Puppy, and the German Shepherd Today. 

I must say, that the best hazing comes from getting on here as an ignorant pet dog breeder who believes they are going into it with more preparation and foresight than many and start defending others. But I like to think that I have come a ways from that point. I think that the folks here have tons of information and I appreciate their sharing.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I stumbled on it after I put a deposit down on Dante.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

selzer - great thread!!

I had gotten Mandi at the beginning of April 08 and by the 3rd day I realized she was NOT like any other dog/puppy I have ever had. I knew right off she was determined, strong willed and was going to have a head as hard as cement.

I knew I needed help.

I found this site while I was looking at training possibilities. I honestly don't know how I would have done it with out this forum.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Interesting how many people voted "other," myself included. We had recently adopted Sean and I was looking at 2 local rescue sites when I found a link to this board on one of them. That did it for me, I've been hooked ever since!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I found the site when we were looking for information on GSD's. We knew we wanted one, but didn't know much about the breed. This was a site that I found that had updated info and I read the posts for hours. I lurked for a few months before joining. I have gotten some wonderful information and everyone has been very friendly and helpful. 

Thanks everyone for making me feel welcome!!!!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I think I have been off/on here for 8 yrs? has it been that long? it maybe longer-how long has this been up? anyway I joined because no one on the outside world wanted to talk about Paige 24/7.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

"No one on the outside"? LOL! Now we are imprisoned by our GSDs. Or maybe we are imprisoned by our infatuation with the breed and our dogs. 

But we certainly need a subforum for people who are experiencing problems in their extended families due to their dog addiction.


----------



## brodie (Feb 1, 2010)

This is my first purebred GSD, I've had other breeds before. I'm interested in GSD health and behaviour. I noticed itchy ears and skin, allergies are common in this breed.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

I had recently welcomed Cisco (my first GSD) into my home, and knowing that books don't always have all the information I am looking for, did a search and came across this wonderful site.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

A friend of mine recommended it to me. Jumped on it, signed up for an account and never looked at another board for GSD. The people here helped me along the way to make a good, informed decision and I am extremely happy with Zeus.

My wife then signed on too, during his first butthead phase and the posters here helped her out too. 

Made our lives a whole lot easier and ensured that Zeus would be off to a good start in life. Thank you!


----------



## jwb72 (Feb 12, 2010)

To be honest, this is the only forum the govt computers would let me open. I'm happy, though and will be here for a long time to come. This is a great site with a lot of info. Kinda hard to navigate sometimes, though because all of the choices, but TONS of info here.


----------



## ShepherdHeaven (Feb 12, 2010)

I am actually new to the GSD breed and was referred here by a member on this site as well as another forum I am apart of. Love this place so far I am learning alot.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

*Great topic! *

First time ever owning a GSD & a computer! LOL
There were several reason I came & stayed here. 
I never owned a GSD & was always taught to research your animal.
DaKota was (IMO) near death (starved) I wanted to make sure I did the right things by her to get her healthy again.
She had no training what so ever & I refuse to train her the way my Boy Friend trained his GSD/X. It just didn't sound right.
Also, coming out of a very abusive marriage, myself, needed friends. So my boy friend said. I met the best here! 
Wish they were still here though....


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

I grew up with GSD mutts... I knew I wanted a full-blooded GSD, but wasn't able to get one because my husband had an unruly min pin. After he passed away, the house was too quiet so I started looking for puppies. I thought they were good dogs, but needed to reassure the hubby, soo... here I am (along with a beautiful little Sadie!)


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I had always belonged to a Cairn Terrier forum which was very helpful for the past 6 years so I figured why not join a GSD forum. I first found a forum out of the UK but I liked this one much better.


----------



## kkalligher (Jan 29, 2010)

I was invited by a friend from another GSD forum.


----------



## Roweddy (Mar 23, 2010)

I did a google search looking for any info on the breed. I clicked on a couple of sites and then found this one. I was happy and surprised to see such knowledgeable people posting/answering questions. I have been a member two days now have learned so many great tips. Thank you.


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

I wanted to find a good solid community where I could talk with other dog owners and if I had any questions come up. i like that this forum is well populated and frequently visited so I know my questions will be answered fairly quickly. Some forums are kinda ghost towns...


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

selzer said:


> I am just curious what initially drew people to the internet, and this site.


What initially brought me to this site was a very sick dog. May 2008, our 8 yr old GSD Klaus went off his food, became listless, etc. I made an appt with our vet, but in the meantime, I scoured the internet for help. During my google searches, this site popped up. I found it to be a tremendous help. However, I didn't join up. 

But after finding this site, I would come back to it now and then for its wealth of information.

When Klaus died in August 2009, my husband and I came back to this site to visit the rescue section. We were heartbroken and couldn't stand the emptiness in our home. My husband actually joined then (RAD GSD) and I joined shortly thereafter. 

He rarely posts but does visit here on occasion. In addition to all of the great and varied info, I really like the camaraderie here.


----------



## Nike Noodle (Apr 12, 2010)

*Site*

Google search and wanting to show off my girl!


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Just finally found my GS pup and could use some learning information to make my pup the best I could make him!

Typed in German Shepherd in google, and what better site than "GermanShepherds.com" lol -Here I am!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Mandalay said:


> selzer - great thread!!
> 
> I had gotten Mandi at the beginning of April 08 and by the 3rd day I realized she was NOT like any other dog/puppy I have ever had. I knew right off she was determined, strong willed and was going to have a head as hard as cement.
> 
> ...


I found a link to this site from a facebook GS page! Best thing I ever did


----------

